# 3yo Cat diagnosed with FIP. Help



## CharleneUK (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi all. I'm gutted to be on this board once again. I came here when one of our cat siblings was killed in a car collision last year and now her sister has been diagnosed with wet FIP. 

We are beyond devastated but I need some help. 

The diagnosis came as an awful blow today and we had some fluids drained (200mls) and steroids, antibiotics and anti inflammatories but was told this was only to make Jiminie more comfortable.

She ate when we came back but hasn't been herself over the last couple of weeks and we just don't know when she's going to go. We're terrified and know we're just delaying the inevitable but how are we to time when to let her go? It's awful. Has anyone been through similar? Please help xx


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm very sorry you're going through this  I'd suggest joining the FIP warriors group on FB https://www.facebook.com/groups/804374446995270/

It's expensive, but there's a black market drug that has been used to successfully treat FIP. Wet FIP, especially in early stages, generally has fairly good prognosis with the drug.


----------

